# Cabela's Scheels



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Not that it's really anyone's business but I'm curious to know if the guys that work at Cabela's and Scheels get discounts. I would assume they do, so, if they do, what is it? Anybody have any idea? Just curious.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Off the subject a little bit... My sister works at Gander Mountain, she gets 20% discount. I am sure they are close to that too...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I have no idea.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> Off the subject a little bit... My sister works at Gander Mountain, she gets 20% discount. I am sure they are close to that too...


Excluding guns and electronics (very small mark-up on them).

Cabela's goes by an item discount. The discount changes depending on the item.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My daughter works at Scheels...she gets a discount after being there 1 month.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i heard it was like anything over 25 bucks they got it for 10 to 20% above cost. i believe this excludes guns. that is just what i heard once


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks - just curious - Matt, could you give an example? That's right, I have no life. If a guy works there, and wants to buy four Big Foots, what would the going rate be for a guy that works there??? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

At Sportmen's you get a 20% discount on everything.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Goosepride said:


> Thanks - just curious - Matt, could you give an example? That's right, I have no life. If a guy works there, and wants to buy four Big Foots, what would the going rate be for a guy that works there??? :roll:


There's not much of a mark-up on decoys (especially bigfoots) so they get very little off.


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

I thought aside from store discounts, there are "spiffs" available directly from the manufacturers. A shotgun, for example, could be purchased at a price that was very reasonable.

The manufacturer could put this in their "advertising" budget, the employee gets a nice weapon, the employee's contacts get a first-hand report of the gun. A win-win situation for everyone.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

My friend works at Scheels and just got a Matthews bow $1000 tag for less then $500.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

When I worked at Gander there were items that you could pro-form. It only applied to a few items; Benelli, St. Croix, and some others that I don't recall.


----------

